# Nottingham Beagle Walk 4th sept



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

starting at 10:30am at Rushcliffe Country park, Mere Way nottingham NG11 6JS

A three mile walk for hounds and humans, followed by a picnic and novelty games.

email claire buckels at [email protected]

Home | Nottingham Beagle Welfare Walk


----------

